# DVD World War 1



## GT (May 19, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## Douglas Jr. (May 24, 2005)

Hi,

There is this site where you can find a little more about this subject:

http://www.geocities.com/pentagon/bunker/5294/viribus.html

Regards,

Douglas


----------



## GT (May 24, 2005)

Update.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

I didn't think they had color motion picture film in those days.


----------



## GT (May 24, 2005)

Update.


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Okay, gotcha with the color. I misunderstood. 

War is brutal, ugly and cruel. Things happen in the blink of an eye and there is so much going on so fast, it is difficult for the brain to process everything. What is really messed up is that you can see, hear or smell something years later that will trigger something that you didn't remember until then.


----------

